

Show HN: please review our MacRuby app, "spotlight for web apps"  - acl

We love the idea of Greplin, but we wanted to search directly from our desktops. Redwood is the result.<p>Redwood is a "Spotlight for your web apps" -- it searches Basecamp, GMail, and GDocs from one search bar on your desktop. We'll add more sources going forward. Or, you'll be able to write your own plugins in Ruby, to search whatever you want. Download: http://redwoodapp.com/system/Redwood.zip. OSX 10.6 or later required.<p>## A little technical background on the app:<p>* It's written primarily in MacRuby 0.10 (trunk). You don't need MacRuby installed -- it's embedded in the application bundle.<p>* We use two gems: Nokogiri and GData, also embedded in the application bundle. We use macruby_deploy --gem, which makes gem bundling a breeze.<p>* We use a few Obj-C libraries: Sqlite3 for DB, FMDB for DB wrapper, ASIHTTPRequest for HTTP.<p>* the UI is rendered primarily in HTML/CSS, and events are passed back and forth between an embedded Webview and Cocoa.<p>Please give it a whirl, we'd appreciate any feedback. Download link again: http://redwoodapp.com/system/Redwood.zip.
======
shennyg
I couldn't get it to authenticate my gmail account, I am using 2-step
verification, tried both my password and application specific password.

~~~
acl
@shennyg, thanks for letting us know. We don't support accounts with two-
factor authentication yet.

